# Posting Times



## Hungry (Feb 8, 2007)

I note that the time displayed for when a posting was entered it is in a format that is a little confusing.

Being use to uaing military time, 0000 Hrs. to 2359 Hrs., for over 50 years the 02:43PM should be displayed as 1443.  Like wise, 2:00AM would be displayed as 0243.

I see this 02:43 PM way of posting times on other sites and don't have any idea how it came to be.

I feel it would be more consistat to use either the 24 hour system or the 12 hour system.  Just don't mix them.

TIA,
Charlie


----------



## Alix (Feb 8, 2007)

Hungry, I laughed a bit when I read your post. I think in 24 hour clock too so I always have to think a bit when I read posting times here. I think the extra 0 you sometimes see is just a computer thing. Not much we can do with it unfortunately, thats how this bulletin board is set up. You and I will just have to muddle through.


----------



## jesse_cool5 (Feb 8, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> I think the extra 0 you sometimes see is just a computer thing. Not much we can do with it unfortunately, thats how this bulletin board is set up



Unfortunately vbulletin uses a feature built into php which makes removing the 0 extremely simple. To remove the 0 in the admin cp go vbulletin options >> date and time settings >> Format For Time, now in this box it should display something like this h:i A you want to change the h, to a g this will make it 12 hour time with out leading zeros.


----------



## Alix (Feb 8, 2007)

Geez jesse, way to make me look dumb! Seriously though, the owner might have those options but I don't. Thanks.


----------



## jesse_cool5 (Feb 8, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Geez jesse, way to make me look dumb!


 Well computers are what i know since thats the career path ive chosen. I would have been a chef but the pay stinks and it is much harder work and longer hours.

It is most likely the owner is the only one that can access the cpanel which is a good thing in a way that the administrators/mods don't destroy the site.


----------



## Hungry (Feb 9, 2007)

*Time*

Thanks for the responses.
I didn't think any thing could be done about it. But, you never know until you ask.

I can live with it.

Thanks again,


----------



## Alix (Feb 9, 2007)

jesse_cool5 said:
			
		

> It is most likely the owner is the only one that can access the cpanel which is a good thing in a way that the administrators/mods don't destroy the site.


 
HEEEEYYY!! Whatsa that supposed to mean??? LOL! Thanks Jesse. Now that we know your career you may be getting all kinds of PMs for help.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 9, 2007)

If it's any consolation, the 24 hour clock confuses the heck out of me! 

I think I'd prefer a computerised sundial!!!


----------



## stargazer021 (Feb 9, 2007)

jesse_cool5 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately vbulletin uses a feature built into php which makes removing the 0 extremely simple. To remove the 0 in the admin cp go vbulletin options >> date and time settings >> Format For Time, now in this box it should display something like this h:i A you want to change the h, to a g this will make it 12 hour time with out leading zeros.


 

I sure am glad that recipes don't have directions that that.


----------



## jesse_cool5 (Feb 9, 2007)

stargazer021 said:
			
		

> I sure am glad that recipes don't have directions that that.



 I thought what I wrote was pretty straight forward, next time ill make sure to add pictures. If you need help with a computer related problem just pm and I'll help when i see it.


----------

